# Using old mouse buttons as stackmat?



## EverythingCube (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, I have an old mouse that I took apart in hopes of being able to turn it into a stackmat like I had seen on YouTube, but now that I have found out that Prisma Timer had a function to use both control keys to start, that seems more realistic. My question is: can I make the old mouse buttons function as ctrl keys on a mac? 

This is my first post, sorry If it's in the wrong sub-forum.


----------

